# Looking for someone that is hunting with the NEW MR1 by BENELLI .223 cal



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

If you are using the MR1 how is it working and what have you found that is good and bad on the rifle? I havn't heard anythink from the field just what Benelli says about there rifle. If you havn't seen this rifle yet it is a semi-auto .223 cal by Benelli that takes the Ar-15 mags. It is a good looking gun!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I read a review and in a nut shell , decent gun nothing to save money for. AR would be better. The groups they showed were not impressive. This was only one review i read and i wish i could tell you what magazine it was ...sorry.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I read an article in Predator Xtreme but that is all I have seen.


----------

